# Skam help where to go?



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi I'm looking to go skam fishing just have no idea where to go peir or river only thing I heard is saint joes grand river or manistee dam whitch is the best to go off of in shore or in a small boat any help would be great thank you


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Was all of the advice you received in your other thread not enough?? All of the rivers you mentioned have skams right now, just get out and fish already.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm just looking for recent updates 


tda513 said:


> Was all of the advice you received in your other thread not enough?? All of the rivers you mentioned have skams right now, just get out and fish already.


----------



## danimalt14 (Aug 30, 2012)

the joe is way to hot to fish skams.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nikotav1 said:


> I'm just looking for recent updates


Here's an update: the skam fishing the last week or so was very good in the rivers, but it's winding down since the temps are creeping back up. While you were waiting for a report, you probably missed your best chance this summer.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

tda513 said:


> Here's an update: the skam fishing the last week or so was very good in the rivers, but it's winding down since the temps are creeping back up. While you were waiting for a report, you probably missed your best chance this summer.


Wasn't waiting for a report I was trout fishing I don't need u to comment if u gonna sound like that


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well its true. You have asked 2 or 3 times now and missed out on the best of it. Almost any river on the west side has very fishable numbers right now. However they are back into survival mode and wont be as active. I had my fun with them last week a few days but dont like eating them so only fished untill neigbors had what they wanted. And then word got out because people like you posted and bragged about it. Went from 3 of us to 27 this morning lol. Was a riot on the pin


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@Nikotav1

I recall when you joined the forum last Spring asking for advice on fishing Steelhead on the Clinton River in the Southeast Rivers forum. I tried to offer you some general advice and your response to me to really disrespectful. Then, I looked at your info and it said you were like _*16 or 17 years old*_ and I thought, OK, He probably doesn’t know any better. He probably comes from a privileged home and is used to getting whatever he wants. - I decided to just leave it there.

Then later on you were asking for advice on a Manistee tributary and again you didn’t really cover yourself in glory then either.

Then a thread about selling a bunch of gear. And a mention of a new boat. You really started to tick some of the boxes for being a spoiled brat.

Then more advice for Steelhead was asked for…

Now, yet more advice for Skamania is being asked. And you still haven’t figured it out. Get off the computer or smart phone a pick up your fishing tackle and _*go fishing.*_

There are a lot of really experienced anglers on these forums who have offered you some great advice already in several past threads.

When I told you to have fun and respect the resource, I didn’t just mean don’t litter and respect nature. This forum is a resource too. Respect it, and _*listen*_ to what members have already told you.

I’m sorry to be the one to have to tell you all this, and I’m also sorry to feel like you are spoiled brat. _I do hope you prove me wrong in the future._


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> @Nikotav1
> 
> I recall when you joined the forum last Spring asking for advice on fishing Steelhead on the Clinton River in the Southeast Rivers forum. I tried to offer you some general advice and your response to me to really disrespectful. Then, I looked at your info and it said you were like _*16 or 17 years old*_ and I thought, OK, He probably doesn’t know any better. He probably comes from a privileged home and is used to getting whatever he wants. - I decided to just leave it there.
> 
> ...


Listen I'm not trying to start anything I'm just looking for advice you gave me some advice but not what I was asking I'm not trying to waste no ones time especially mine no disrespect I don't need no one to tell me to put the phone down and fish bc when I posted this yesterday I was wading a river for brown trout and I though I would get some advice on skams so maybe I go target them now I'm no expert iv been doing this for a year and learend a lot since then from people on here and people I fish with the more info the better that's how I see it. Im only on here to make friends and get info on fish not to judge or other stuff no disrespect but if u truly new me ur no im nothing but spoiled I don't care how much money I have to spend on fishing bc I know it's my own money thank you


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

3 to 


Sparky23 said:


> Well its true. You have asked 2 or 3 times now and missed out on the best of it. Almost any river on the west side has very fishable numbers right now. However they are back into survival mode and wont be as active. I had my fun with them last week a few days but dont like eating them so only fished untill neigbors had what they wanted. And then word got out because people like you posted and bragged about it. Went from 3 of us to 27 this morning lol. Was a riot on the pin


37 th


Sparky23 said:


> Well its true. You have asked 2 or 3 times now and missed out on the best of it. Almost any river on the west side has very fishable numbers right now. However they are back into survival mode and wont be as active. I had my fun with them last week a few days but dont like eating them so only fished untill neigbors had what they wanted. And then word got out because people like you posted and bragged about it. Went from 3 of us to 27 this morning lol. Was a riot on the pin


whats wrong from it going 3 to 27 people fishing the more people fishing the better no disrespect your just sounding selfish the river is for everyone to fish not like you own it bc you know a little more


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> Then a thread about selling a bunch of gear. And a mention of a new boat. You really started to tick some of the boxes for being a spoiled brat.





Nikotav1 said:


> Im only on here to make friends and get info on fish not to judge or other stuff no disrespect but if u truly new me ur no im nothing but spoiled I don't care how much money I have to spend on fishing bc I know it's my own money thank you


@Nikotav1 Sorry, for the heavy words. It's just my perception based on your previous posts.
_
I do hope my perception is wrong_*.* Good luck with your fishing.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> @Nikotav1 Sorry, for the heavy words. It's just my perception based on your previous posts.
> _
> I do hope my perception is wrong_*.* Good luck with your fishing.


Thank you Sorry if we got of to the wrong start


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nikotav1 said:


> Thank you Sorry if we got of to the wrong start


OK. The past is in the past now. Let's move on.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@Nikotav1

Your original post in this thread and the duplicate thread you started in the North West section shows you already gained information where to start. Therefore showing you have some what of a game plan and more than one starting point where to fish. I have seen a few of your post and I agree with a couple of our members that a lot of your responses have been taken in a disrespectful/ungrateful manor. I started out on these forums when I was your age. I gained a lot of knowledge by posting questions. A little appreciation goes a long ways.

The best advice I could say is get out there and find out the good ol fashion way of trial and error. That's how we all become experienced sportsmen. You can read until you are blue in the face, but you won't gain a single ounce of experience from it. People are not going to tell you when they are slamming skams, steel, salmon or any fish for that matter.

Once you get out there and give it a try and have more questions other than "when should I go so I don't waste my time" people will be willing to help even more.

The problem with the Internet and you get people nowadays that would rather sit behind the computer or phones than "wasting their time". In reality sitting behind a keyboard is truly wasting your time when you could be out there getting it done.

With that being said, good luck, tight lines. I'm heading out the door to chase some carp Aka Freshwater Bonefish with my good buddy @RippinLipp It's the closest thing to skams we have in SE MI! Gotta keep that fightin arm strong in the off season


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for everyone who helped fish the day went 1 for 5 just nothing I could do with these powerful fish and all the rocks at the dam I'm happy I got one what a fight


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> Went from 3 of us to 27 this morning lol. Was a riot on the pin


In his defense that might have been from a report last weekend that there were more steelhead in fishladder than had ever been seen before  That almost got me out to berrien springs .


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> Well its true. You have asked 2 or 3 times now and missed out on the best of it. Almost any river on the west side has very fishable numbers right now. However they are back into survival mode and wont be as active. I had my fun with them last week a few days but dont like eating them so only fished untill neigbors had what they wanted. And then word got out because people like you posted and bragged about it. Went from 3 of us to 27 this morning lol. Was a riot on the pin


Skams are a riot no matter what you hook them on. They're one of the absolute best fighting fish around. It's a shame the DNR considers them gene pool pollution, therefore only dumping them in one marginal river. I'd love to see them expanded to a few cooler streams, where they don't die during summer, unless caught.

Fishing has slowed some up my way, but I'm still getting fish every trip. It's been a great couple weeks! There are some really thick, husky skams this summer. I have also landed the smallest one I've ever saw, 3-4lbs at most. Had clips and everything.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Skams are a riot no matter what you hook them on. They're one of the absolute best fighting fish around. It's a shame the DNR considers them gene pool pollution, therefore only dumping them in one marginal river. I'd love to see them expanded to a few cooler streams, where they don't die during summer, unless caught.
> 
> Fishing has slowed some up my way, but I'm still getting fish every trip. It's been a great couple weeks! There are some really thick, husky skams this summer. I have also landed the smallest one I've ever saw, 3-4lbs at most. Had clips and everything.


I agree I fought winter steelhead salmon trout by far the best fighting fish just to hook one and have it rip off line and jump twice was a experience of a lifetime for
Me


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> @Nikotav1
> 
> I recall when you joined the forum last Spring asking for advice on fishing Steelhead on the Clinton River in the Southeast Rivers forum. I tried to offer you some general advice and your response to me to really disrespectful. Then, I looked at your info and it said you were like _*16 or 17 years old*_ and I thought, OK, He probably doesn’t know any better. He probably comes from a privileged home and is used to getting whatever he wants. - I decided to just leave it there.
> 
> ...


This guy was given **** on the St Clair forum of this site for always asking for walleye info earlier this year. Seems to be a one way street.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Did the same on the SE forum asking about info for Clinton River Steel.


----------

